# non-root burning patch for gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9?

## vandorp

Hi, I still don't get the burning to work properly. I have a gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9 kernel, without scsi-emulation, I can burn CD's using cdrecord as root, or as normal user using "sudo cdrecord". Works fine, both audio and data. However, as user I get:

```

user@earth$cdrecord dev="ATAPI:1,0,0" -v 5.3-RC1-i386-disc1.iso

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent default s.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jorg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.9-gentoo

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. Cannot get SCSI I/O buffer.

```

permissions of cdrecord are as follows:

```

-rws--x---  1 root burning 349612 Sep 16 22:59 /usr/bin/cdrecord

```

I'm aware of the fact that Linus broke cdrecord on purpose for security reasons. But I want to allow normal users to run k3b and such, without having them run k3b as root (for security reasons...). k3b in itself works fine as regular user (detects all devices properly and all that), but when it wants to run cdrecord I get the same error. Burning from within nautilus (gnome 2.8 ) gives the same problem.

I'm also aware that there are kernels (nitro and ck for example) that have a patch that should fix this (is this correct)? However I'm not into experimenting with unstable kernels. I did that a few times, but I'll stick to gentoo-dev-sources, it is very stable, fast and responsive. Can I patch gentoo-dev-sources myself?

Other possibility would be to somehow convince nautilus and k3b to use sudo, but I'm not sure if that's at all possible.

----------

## Admiral LSD

The problem I think is that you have cdrecord set suid root. Remove this and all should be well.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

i had that same probelm and takin the suid off fixed mine

----------

## vandorp

Thanks! I removed the suid bit (chmod 755) and it works now!

----------

## Phlogiston

Thanks! That helped me too.   :Smile: 

----------

## bulash

Helped me too. However, what about about this "running at higher priority" (as root) thingy? Is this not an issue anymore on newer hardware? Anyone performed extensive tests...?  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

thanks!! Help me too!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mwiertz

thanks a lot - this works!! strange anyway....

----------

## baitken

Very strange...

Does anyone know why it would work with user privileges but not user privileges?  That just doesn't make sense to me.  Perhaps its for the same reasons that you can't star a root console in  a user's X session and start programs that will work properly.  Very strange.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Hey, it worked for me too. Cool. But running cdrecord at normal priority sucks. I hope those issues will be fixed soon. All those cd burning issues are getting pretty silly.

----------

## baitken

For sure.  Something as simple as burning a CD should not have funky stuff like this going on.  This is definately turning people away from Linux

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

What would be nice would be to ditch cdrecord. Its author is a real jackass.

----------

## mlsfit138

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> What would be nice would be to ditch cdrecord. Its author is a real jackass.

 

Please don't call open source devolopers jackasses.  These people spend their free-time developing free software for us.  It's not his fault that kernel changes broke his program.  He could find a way around the problem, but I'm sure he's a busy man.  

You can use cdrao instead of cdrecord.  Cdrao doesn't seem to have this problem.  For some reason I had to manually select the generic-mmc driver.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

You have obviously never heard/read about the author of cdrecord.

It's been a long time that the author of cdrecord has stopped caring about having it work right, and spends most of his time trying to sell to people its non-free version that natively supports DVD burning (which nobody gives a flying damn about since dvdrw-tools gives DVD burning capabilities to regular cdrecord very well).

He also frequently got into disputes with Linus (and some other people) for refusing to fix stupid stuff, like for instance being able to open the drive per device name (which is now supported, but gives an annoying warning when used). He was also opposed to the removal of kernel-level scsi emulation, even though everybody else agreed it was a very messy way of burning with IDE drives. Even now cdrecord recommends you to use Linux 2.4 or, sigh... Solaris... when running under Linux 2.6.

There's some other stuff I can't remember right now. Need sleep.

----------

## Konsti

 *mlsfit138 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can use cdrao instead of cdrecord. 

 

Is there somewhere a guide how to burn iso9660 cds with cdrdao? I searched for ages, but most probably I am to stupid to search   :Wink: 

----------

